# Advise needed??



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

I've had my rescue 6 mos ago from the shelter he was 3.5 lbs.jax is almost 4yrs..
Last Monday while getting out of bed we tripped and fell and knew he did hurt his back leg, started to be concerned that he was having a problem and favors that leg, took him to the animal ER 2 nights ago not broken but Chis sometimes have a problem with joints on back legs slipping in and out. Has anyone had this happen to them? I'm so upset about this he is a lot better but he hasn't forgot the experience and thinks he's going to be taken again, this little angel is so smart and watches my every move..


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

What you are talking about is patellar luxation (AKA luxating patellas) 
Doing a search of the site will bring up lots of info on the condition.
If he knocked the patella (kneecap) out of place in the fall that will be extremely painful. It doesn't mean it will happen again though, that is down to anatomy.


----------



## K8emcgee (Oct 25, 2015)

poor baby i hope he feels better soon I love his name btw. lucky he's got a good mama to take care of him


----------



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks much, he is my baby for sure!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

He may have dislocated his knee cap (luxating patella) and it will take a few days to a week for the tendons, ligaments holding the knee together to get better. Have patience, and see what happens. Meantime, don't let him jump or play vigorously for a week. Chances are they will tighten up soon.


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Archie has grade 2 luxating patellas on both knees. I'm taking him to hydrotherapy and physiotherapy to build up the muscle to reduce this happening. It won't prevent it but it will help.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Swimming is a GREAT exercise for 'loose knees'. One of my chi's had surgery 2x on her knee for a cruciate ligament tear. Unfortunately they failed and she was left with a stiff/frozen knee. I took her for physical therapy where after about 6 sessions she was bearing weight on it. She swings the leg and gets along fine. She walked on an underwater treadmill. Another chi of mine went swimming. She hated the water, but was a really good swimmer!


----------

